# Katana beer tap



## Pugdog1 (14/1/18)

How hard would it be to mod one of these to use for a beer tap you reckon? 

The hole is precut so I would probably. Need to fill it with resin than drill it again but it just seems to easy am I missing steps in making taps? 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/122212933271


----------



## MHB (14/1/18)

Shouldn't be too hard, I would consider finding out what the tap you want to fit it to has in the way of thread (there is plenty of variation, tho 1/4" Whitworth is pretty common)
I would also look at gluing in a threaded rod joiner (like an extra long nut). If you buy some matching bolts, cover the thread in keg lube, Vaseline or some silicone grease, screw them in till the thread is fully through and flush, should make getting the bolt out without too much grief and keep the thread glue free, as well as making it easier to see your line up and providing a handle to hold on too, tap with a hammer...





The one concern for me would be the fabric tape wrap (ito), could be hard to keep clean and I shudder to think what would happen to if it got a bit damp, growing mould would be just the start of your problems.
Mark


----------



## Pugdog1 (14/1/18)

Wonder if I could use some sort of sealing spray to coat it perhaps. 

Any demonstrations on the threading method you mention on YouTube?


----------



## MHB (14/1/18)

Pugdog1 said:


> Wonder if I could use some sort of sealing spray to coat it perhaps.
> 
> Any demonstrations on the threading method you mention on YouTube?


Probably not, without filling all the fabric/wood/ray skin (tho at that price it's probably plastic)
Haven't had to look, we are talking pretty straight forward.
Mark


----------



## Pugdog1 (14/1/18)

Ok cheers. I'll give it a crack if I can find something to seal it with.


----------



## barls (14/1/18)

one of these is what you need
http://www.easykegging.com.au/shop/all-products/tap-handle-insert/


----------



## MHB (14/1/18)

Would depend on the thread on your taps, could be useful if your taps are compatible, otherwise not so much.
Mark


----------



## Pugdog1 (15/1/18)

I'll be getting intertap.


----------



## EalingDrop (15/1/18)

Pugdog1 said:


> I'll be getting intertap.



Nice idea Pugdog.

The ferule Barls just recommended will work with Intertaps and Bumby ones. 

Maybe you can have an array of sword handles - Lightsaber for the Pale ales, Thunder Cats sword....


----------



## Pugdog1 (15/1/18)

EalingDrop said:


> Nice idea Pugdog.
> 
> The ferule Barls just recommended will work with Intertaps and Bumby ones.
> 
> Maybe you can have an array of sword handles - Lightsaber for the Pale ales, Thunder Cats sword....


I like that idea. If I can't get it to work i want to do something like these 




But I feel like they would be pricey as I can't find anywhere on Google so must be commissioned jobs


----------



## spog (16/1/18)

Pugdog1 said:


> I like that idea. If I can't get it to work i want to do something like these View attachment 111094
> 
> 
> But I feel like they would be pricey as I can't find anywhere on Google so must be commissioned jobs



Have a look at resin casting , I’ve seen some interesting ideas on the web.


----------

